# Looking for labels under 1000



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

So I know ClothingLables4U is the recommended vendor here, but they have a minimum of a 1000 for the woven labels. While I know that is standard, does anyone know or recommend any that sell w/out a minimum or perhaps lower than 500. I just think since my budget is tight at the moment, I would only need a little.

Also, I planned on going tagless, but realized it would cost me more considering the fact that I will be charged as a regular printed shirt.


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

I read somewhere on the forums that if you call clothinglabels4u that they are willing to work with you on lower quantities.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tinkertee said:


> So I know ClothingLables4U is the recommended vendor here, but they have a minimum of a 1000 for the woven labels. While I know that is standard, does anyone know or recommend any that sell w/out a minimum or perhaps lower than 500. I just think since my budget is tight at the moment, I would only need a little.
> 
> Also, I planned on going tagless, but realized it would cost me more considering the fact that I will be charged as a regular printed shirt.


Are you sure about that? Last time I talked to Lisa there, the minimum was actually just 250 for woven labels.

Try dropping her an email and telling her you're from the t-shirtforums.com site to see if she can work with you.


----------



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Are you sure about that? Last time I talked to Lisa there, the minimum was actually just 250 for woven labels.
> 
> Try dropping her an email and telling her you're from the t-shirtforums.com site to see if she can work with you.


 
Hmm i'll have to give them a call again. How much is going to cost me, a rough estimate would be like what, $1/label.

thanks Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tinkertee said:


> Hmm i'll have to give them a call again. How much is going to cost me, a rough estimate would be like what, $1/label.
> 
> thanks Rodney


I wouldn't know the specifics, she'll be able to tell you when you call. 

Of course when you order smaller quantities, it's going to cost more than ordering in bulk....that's going to be true anywhere.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Also, don't get too caught up on quantities without comparing prices. Get quotes from multiple vendors, and you may find 1200 from one place will be cheaper than 500 from another (or not - but if budget is your primary concern it's prices and not minimum quantities you need to be comparing).


----------



## Divinitee (May 5, 2007)

Hi, try namemaker.com. Their quantities are low and their prices are reasonable. Only thing is their delivery time is long 3-6 weeks. But take a look anyway.


----------



## rosiepower (May 6, 2007)

Woven Labels Plus by Kaleidoscope Ink
Told me that they do 250 min. for woven labels. I'm looking around too so if you find out anyone else let me know.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Lucky Label is also a standard recommendation here.

The minimum is 1200, but the cost is below what many charge for 250.


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

I go to a place in Toronto called Laven Industries. They have no minimums and are very easy to deal with. Check them out.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

Sometimes companies have a lower minimum but there's a minimum dollar amount. Just something to consider. Also check www.wnwinc.com


----------



## DriverInc (Jan 17, 2006)

DL said:


> I go to a place in Toronto called Laven Industries. They have no minimums and are very easy to deal with. Check them out.


I've been here also.......they are excellent!


----------



## Young (May 16, 2007)

Just saw the site and I'm definitely using them. Thanks DL


----------



## rosiepower (May 6, 2007)

I've been trying to contact LuckyLabels for days now and now response from either direct email or their web form. Any idea what is going on with them? Has anyone ordered from them recently or had similar problems?

Kelly


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

rosiepower said:


> I've been trying to contact LuckyLabels for days now and now response from either direct email or their web form. Any idea what is going on with them? Has anyone ordered from them recently or had similar problems?
> 
> Kelly


Very odd...they have always got back to me within the hour, day or night.

Using this address? [email protected]

I haven't spoken to them in 2 or 3 months though.


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, I've collected so many websites to check out from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## Omaggio Fratelli (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been told ITC Label is a really good one also. www.*itc**labels*.com/


----------



## bbrenda88 (Aug 2, 2007)

How do you guys feel about screenprinting care instructions instead of doing labels? I've been seeing this more and more and I think I like the idea better than labels, they don't irritate your skin and so on.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

bbrenda88 said:


> How do you guys feel about screenprinting care instructions instead of doing labels? I've been seeing this more and more and I think I like the idea better than labels, they don't irritate your skin and so on.


Sometimes I think it looks OK, sometimes I don't like it.

You'll find all kinds of experiences and opinions on both sides that other members have posted in this past thread (and others that can be found in the search): http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t43.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

bbrenda88 said:


> How do you guys feel about screenprinting care instructions instead of doing labels?


Personally I _prefer_ woven labels, and I think the fact that some printed labels are so poorly (cheaply) printed will potentially lead to a backlash... *but*, I think they _can_ look good and are definitely an option to consider (one that can give pleasing and professional results).


----------



## kkddrpg (Dec 9, 2007)

I went in to see a screen printer today they recommended i try eastern stitch pro in summers worth NH they have no minimums and have done jobs for L.L. Bean  i called today at 435 pm est and no answer they were prob closed, but this company i went to they charge 2.45 print on light and 3.45 on dark for 12-35 shirts contract pricing (provide your own shirts) not sure if they do work outside of NH though... I haven't used them yet so im not gonna suggest them i just know they have a big portfolio and samples so its not like their just giving low prices and delivering crap... i think haha anyway just wondering how this price compares?


----------



## wob (Apr 16, 2008)

So, what's the absolute cheapest company that will sell me 200 tags? Contacted laven.com, he said it'd cost $250 for 100, $350 for 500.

Is that considered cheap?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't generally like to go overseas, but in this case, I'll continue to use Lucky Label.

When you consider that you can get 1200 labels for just over $200 from Lucky, $350 for 500 labels doesn't seem to be a very good deal to me....


----------



## wob (Apr 16, 2008)

Where's Lucky Label situated?
Edit: Thailand, nevermind.

No good/cheap tag maker in Europe?

What's the material that's prefered for woven labels? tafetta? damask? not satin for sure


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

wob said:


> Where's Lucky Label situated?
> Edit: Thailand, nevermind.
> 
> No good/cheap tag maker in Europe?
> ...


I think damask is supposed to be the preferred soft label material.


----------



## wob (Apr 16, 2008)

Best quote I've gotten so far is $170 for 100 pcs (end folded), anyone that knows any company that is cheaper than that?

I don't need more than 100 labels or so in the first batch.


----------



## Datofut (May 11, 2008)

when you guy make label to re tag to the shirts.. do you usually just put your company logo on the label or do you also put the wash care on the same label?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

wob said:


> Best quote I've gotten so far is $170 for 100 pcs (end folded), anyone that knows any company that is cheaper than that?
> 
> I don't need more than 100 labels or so in the first batch.


Lucky Label would be a comparable price (cost a little more), but for 1200 labels instead of 100. So it depends on whether you simply don't need that many, or don't need that many _right now_.


----------



## guest29928 (Mar 30, 2008)

tinkertee said:


> Hmm i'll have to give them a call again. How much is going to cost me, a rough estimate would be like what, $1/label.
> 
> thanks Rodney


Are you trying to find 500 labels and are willing to pay $1.00 per label? I read your previous post and I wasn't sure if you needed 500 labels or if that's the most you were willing to buy, but actually wanted to buy less. $1.00 a label seems so much to me. I don't know if this is helpful, it may be counter-productive, but I just bought 20,000 labels for $500...which would be the same price you would be paying if you bought 500 labels at $1.00 each. I wish I had a good resource for you because that just seems crazy to me. Will you PM me, or post here if you find a place that works with you on lower quantities for a good price? I would like to know just to have it as a resource- customers ask me sometimes if I have this kind of resource referral for them. Thanks!!!


----------



## onesielady (May 1, 2008)

You could have tagless labels that you heat press into the shirts. Clothing Labels - Woven Labels for Clothes - Garment Labels - Printed Clothing Tags makes these as well as regular labels too for a good price.


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

wob said:


> Best quote I've gotten so far is $170 for 100 pcs (end folded), anyone that knows any company that is cheaper than that?
> 
> I don't need more than 100 labels or so in the first batch.


did you find anyone with good prices for 100 labels?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

$170 for 100 labels... *or*
$185-$260 for 1200 labels.

Broken record says _Quantity is the wrong place to focus with labels, look at price_.


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

Are all these prices just for making the label or for having them put on as well?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Bades said:


> Are all these prices just for making the label or for having them put on as well?


Making. Usually the making and the applying is done by separate companies.


----------



## AshleyShea (Mar 2, 2011)

HI Guys,

I have been looking for a company that does smal min. order so ages! I just found a great webstie called Etichette tessute da personalizzare online | etichettanome.it - Onlineshop per la moda fai da te. The site is in Italian and English. I am not sure where you guys are locatcated but I think they have a website in london and Itlay. And they do min. orders of 50 pieces I hope that helps!


----------

